# cleaning your seat?



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Im just wondering if i would need to wash or clean my seat after a day in the nasty salty bay water?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm a big fan of Charmin, baby wipes if it's been a rough night of drinkin...


ohhhhh! your seat... you mean the kayak seat, hose it off with fresh water.... and i'm not talkin about a bidet!


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.peterbe.com/plog/shark-kayak/sharkkayak.jpg 
Yes you would deferentially need to clean your seat


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ahh nah mate thats nothing to be scared about sharks are naturally peaceful animals man there like dogs...id have to grab some rope and lasso him and ride em into shore.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

its called photoshop check this one out same thing...almost
http://img42918.pictiger.com/images/14060031/


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

I checked that one out on snopes and it said it was the real deal. Done by National Geopgraphic. There are plenty of photochops out there though.




Jaron15 said:


> its called photoshop check this one out same thing...almost
> http://img42918.pictiger.com/images/14060031/


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a link to the original story the picture came from. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=505753&in_page_id=1770


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Pretty cool, Im sure he will never forget it.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Allways wipe your seat... would you leave a toilet with out wiping.. you know where?.. consider the same... one will rust.. one will rash... Anything steel.. even some stainless will rust... anything other then 440 stainless has iron ore in it.. .. when in doubt.. wash it out.. and spray CRC marine... youll get some miles out of it..


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Allways wipe your seat... would you leave a toilet with out wiping.. you know where?.. consider the same... one will rust.. one will rash... Anything steel.. even some stainless will rust... anything other then 440 stainless has iron ore in it.. .. when in doubt.. wash it out.. and spray CRC marine... youll get some miles out of it..


Sounds like you know alot about metal! i like that i went to school for welding. But hobies seats have next to no metal on them. but i got the idea thanks wash the seat out with fresh water.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Hehe If ya know about metals.. and the hobie has next to no metal......... What was the question for?.. 

I would think common sence would have taken over .. before the question........ But thats just me


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

metals i know fabric....not so much...


----------

